# Finally, a Kimber!



## keykutter (Nov 23, 2011)

After hundreds of guns, and having always wanted a Kimber, I bit the bullet. I could never justify the extra cost but then again, the cost of anymore than one gun is an addictive hobby.

I just picked up my Ultra Raptor II in Stainless. Have yet to shoot it, probably today.

I was thinking of one of the prettier two tone Ultra's but the metal work on this Raptor is awesome. I plan on carrying this one on and off and I couldn't fathom rubbing the black off one of those pretty two tone's.

I save that for the nasty old Glock's. Who cares what they look like, they start off ugly

KK


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum from southern oregon


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

tumbleweed


----------

